# ThrottleStop FIVR options are locked after windows recovery



## Vunnu (Jul 7, 2021)

After I reinstalled Windows 10 on my laptop I found FIVR features not working for me. (shows locked) Was using throttlestop for 2 year, maybe not the latest version, not sure.
Lenovo yoga 730
Intel i5 8250


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 7, 2021)

Sounds like a Windows Update or a BIOS update has disabled CPU voltage control. This is a common problem. Once this is locked, ThrottleStop cannot unlock it.

If you installed a BIOS update, try installing the previous version.


----------



## Vunnu (Jul 7, 2021)

Yea, after installing previous version of bios throttlestop got access to control.
Sadly, latest BIOS version is 1.14, but I'm not running 1.10, because that's the only one I could find in the Internet.

Thanks for help


----------



## rethcirE (Jul 7, 2021)

v1.13 - https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/downloads/ds502561-bios-update-for-windows-10-64-bit-yoga-730-13ikb

v1.14 - https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/downloads/ds502588-bios-update-for-windows-10-64-bit-yoga-730-15ikb

Hope that is helpful in your search.


----------

